

What’s Lost as Handwriting Fades - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/03/science/whats-lost-as-handwriting-fades.html

======
niels_olson
Looks like this is a day late, but just wanted to add that I did some research
in med school on learning methods and one of the strongest correlations was
that hand-writing notes was an excellent learning method while typing notes
was horrible.

